# Lifts that are never open



## steamboat1 (Oct 12, 2016)

Since we have a thread about trails that are never open I thought I'd start this one.

Quickly off the top of my head I'll start with South American at Stratton & Black at Magic.

I'm sure there are others out esteemed members can come up with.


----------



## Los (Oct 12, 2016)

Good idea for a thread! But I can't think of anything... cannon is the only place we've been to with enough regularity to be able to know... 

Having said that, the bmore double has never been open the half dozen plus times we've been to Bretton woods. 

I don't think we've ever seen the valley lift open at crotched either. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## chuckstah (Oct 12, 2016)

Never? Can't think of any.  Rarely?  I never see the Oz quad at Sunday River run, though I think it ran 4 days last season. I've also never seen the Duckling double at Sunapee run, but haven't been there in many years.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 12, 2016)

chuckstah said:


> Never? Can't think of any.  Rarely?  I never see the Oz quad at Sunday River run, though I think it ran 4 days last season. I've also never seen the Duckling double at Sunapee run, but haven't been there in many years.



Second Oz Quad.  

Devil's Fiddle...oh, wait.  

Willoughby Quad at Burke (now)


----------



## benski (Oct 12, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> Devil's Fiddle...oh, wait.



Lift needs to go. Such an eyesore.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 12, 2016)

I'm not there often but does the Sundance lift at Mt. Snow ever run? I've never seen it running.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 12, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> Devil's Fiddle...oh, wait.





benski said:


> Lift needs to go. Such an eyesore.


I've heard, not sure, the reason they've left both Devils Fiddle & South Ridge towers in place is because if they ever wanted to install a new lift they won't have to go through the permitting process again since the lift towers are already there.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 12, 2016)

Does the Birdland chair at Mad River run anymore? Last I saw the chair year before last the entrance ramp at the bottom was not operational & in need of repair.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 12, 2016)

Outpost Double at Pico runs very rarely these days IME.


----------



## octopus (Oct 12, 2016)

every year i fly by that oz quad. now i don't even think about it being open, its just there. also the connector chair from oz is rarely open


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 12, 2016)

How about the West Mountain chair at Sugarloaf? I don't think I've ever seen it run, even when it was new.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 12, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Outpost Double at Pico runs very rarely these days IME.


It runs, had a great powder morning on there last year waiting for the summit chair to open. Summit chair didn't open till 10:30 but when it did more powder.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 12, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> How about the West Mountain chair at Sugarloaf? I don't think I've ever seen it run, even when it was new.



Runs every weekend peak season due to the real estate over there.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 12, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Runs every weekend peak season due to the real estate over there.


OK


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 12, 2016)

I know many are not familiar but I don't think I've ever seen the t-bar on the backside of Mt. Sainte Anne open. There's a small but separate trail pod back there.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 12, 2016)

This is the backside, T-bar trail pod is on your right.


----------



## podunk77 (Oct 13, 2016)

Knomes Knoll Triple at Pico.  Less certain about these, but Top Notch Double and Kachina Triple at Attitash.

Any Blandford skiers here?  I'd be curious to hear how often the chair on skiers' far left operates.  Skied there for the first time a couple years ago and was surprised that such a small area has three chairlifts.


----------



## prsboogie (Oct 13, 2016)

podunk77 said:


> Less certain about these, but Top Notch Double and Kachina Triple at Attitash.



Second both and add West Double - East Runs all the time. Seems redundant to have two doubles start and end at the same place, minus the midstation drop off  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 13, 2016)

Top Notch Double at Attitash


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 13, 2016)

podunk77 said:


> Knomes Knoll Triple at Pico.  Less certain about these, but Top Notch Double and Kachina Triple at Attitash.
> 
> Any Blandford skiers here?  I'd be curious to hear how often the chair on skiers' far left operates.  Skied there for the first time a couple years ago and was surprised that such a small area has three chairlifts.



Every time there is a race re: Blandford.


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 13, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> I'm not there often but does the Sundance lift at Mt. Snow ever run? I've never seen it running.



Every peak day.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 13, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Outpost Double at Pico runs very rarely these days IME.



The last 2 years I was there it was running


----------



## dlague (Oct 13, 2016)

Burke - Willoughby Quad

It is one the trail map but since they put the new one in it is never used even on peak days.  They should just sell it!


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 13, 2016)

prsboogie said:


> Second both and add West Double - East Runs all the time. Seems redundant to have two doubles start and end at the same place, minus the midstation drop off
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



The doubles and the gondi used to be the only way up from the lodge with the t-bar. They were needed to get people out of there.


----------



## Jully (Oct 13, 2016)

octopus said:


> every year i fly by that oz quad. now i don't even think about it being open, its just there. also the connector chair from oz is rarely open



The Jordan Mountain Double runs pretty regularly on weekends when the mountain is 100%. It's a faster way to get to Jordan if there's a line at Aurora. 

I second the Top Notch Double at Attitash though. Runs maybe 4 days a year max.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 13, 2016)

dlague said:


> Burke - Willoughby Quad
> 
> It is one the trail map but since they put the new one in it is never used even on peak days.  They should just sell it!



They did use it the first year the detachable was there because they had some issue with the detach but even now they don't when there is an issue


----------



## Jully (Oct 13, 2016)

I would have said the World Cup Triple at Waterville too, but obviously that's changing this year.

East Basin Double at Loon too. Could be wrong on that one though as I've done maybe 3 days at Loon over the last decade, but used to go there more when I was younger.


----------



## Jully (Oct 13, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> They did use it the first year the detachable was there because they had some issue with the detach but even now they don't when there is an issue



That seems dumb. Do they not bother to inspect it anymore? I thought I heard it was removed from the trail map.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 13, 2016)

Where's Trhreecy aka Rocket21?


----------



## dlague (Oct 13, 2016)

Jully said:


> That seems dumb. Do they not bother to inspect it anymore? I thought I heard it was removed from the trail map.



Nope still there!

http://skiburke.com/assets/Uploads/PDF/Q-Burke-Trail-Map-1516-WEB.pdf


----------



## cdskier (Oct 13, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Does the Birdland chair at Mad River run anymore? Last I saw the chair year before last the entrance ramp at the bottom was not operational & in need of repair.



It was listed as open on their snow report last season on the Feb 19th report...

http://web.archive.org/web/20160219223912/http://www.madriverglen.com/skiing/conditions/


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 13, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> The last 2 years I was there it was running



Maybe things have changed under Mike? I recall my last few visits having to skate up from the US quad to access the Outpost pod and I believe it was on Sundays. It has been 3-4 years though


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 13, 2016)

podunk77 said:


> Knomes Knoll Triple at Pico.


I thought the same thing. I even heard rumors they were going to remove it a few years ago. That was until I saw it running regularly again year before last. I drive by Pico going to & from K quite a bit so I can see it. Last season it didn't run much if at all but that was because they never made snow over there & we all know how good the natural snow skiing was last year. The run directly under that lift is one of my favorite powder stashes at Pico because no one ever skis it. After the rest of the mountain gets tracked out on a powder day that trail often still has the goods. It seems the beginner/intermediates that ski that lift never venture down it. Shhhh don't tell anyone.


----------



## Mapnut (Oct 13, 2016)

Re Sundance at Mount Snow:
I've been there about 6 times, all on weekends, and they cranked it up just once, for 2 hours, then shut it down again. A pity, because it serves the best runs on the east face, without the crowded approach from the summit or the traverse runout back to the summit chairs.


----------



## canobie#1 (Oct 13, 2016)

I rode the outpost chair on a Tuesday two seasons ago, granted that was during kids febuary break. But most of the time I go there it's open.

We'd always hope for the best once we skied around that corner to the south ridge triple, hoping it would be open. That lift was a hit or miss.
Canyon quad and Snowdon triple used to never be open but they've been using them a lot more these past few years.

As for other lifts, OZ, the solstice quad at Stratton and the top notch double at Attitash all come to mind.


----------



## Jully (Oct 13, 2016)

Most of Stratton's quads are rarely used anymore. No point with all the 6 packs.


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 13, 2016)

In the past few years (which were busy weekends) all 3 were spinning when I was there.

Kidderbrook never ran after Shooting Star went in, but moot point now.


----------



## Jully (Oct 13, 2016)

Newpylong said:


> In the past few years (which were busy weekends) all 3 were spinning when I was there.
> 
> Kidderbrook never ran after Shooting Star went in, but moot point now.



Oddly enough Kidderbrook is the one that I wish was still around and ran. The runout from those trails down to the Sunshine base is dreadful. Totally get why it was removed though as it never ran and really only serviced a few trails exclusively.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 13, 2016)

canobie#1 said:


> Canyon quad and Snowdon triple used to never be open but they've been using them a lot more these past few years.


The Canyon quad runs on Monday, Wednesday & Friday during the week at least that's been the schedule for a few years now. I wish they'd run it everyday as I really don't like riding the box. Only time I really need the box is to get to the Peak Lodge or for the occasional run down (upper) Catwalk, Downdraft, Cascade, Escapade or Helter Skelter. All the other trails are accessible by using either the Canyon or North Ridge chairs.
Yes the Snowdon triple runs more often since they added the mid station for racers last season. Mostly only when they have races or race training on Highline though which is not everyday. The Snowdon quad is still the work horse.
Needles & Bear Mountain chairs usually only run on Fridays during non holiday weeks.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 13, 2016)

Jully said:


> Oddly enough Kidderbrook is the one that I wish was still around and ran. The runout from those trails down to the Sunshine base is dreadful. Totally get why it was removed though as it never ran and really only serviced a few trails exclusively.


Agree. They totally screwed up the location of the Shooting Star lift. It should have started much further down in the Ravine. Even if you miss the exit for SS on some of the trails on that side of the main mountain you're screwed & have to go all the way to the bottom of the Sun Bowl. The exit is a sharp left & is easily missed. If the chair started further down it would better serve not only the trails off the main mountain but also the trails that Kidderbrook used to service.

Even the location of the Ursa chair is screwed up with everyone having to take that narrow traverse coming from trails on that side of the mountain or the Amex chair. The old liftline would have been much better with only having the base starting a little further down.


----------



## Jully (Oct 13, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Agree. They totally screwed up the location of the Shooting Star lift. It should have started much further down in the Ravine. Even if you miss the exit for SS on some of the trails on that side of the main mountain you're screwed & have to go all the way to the bottom of the Sun Bowl. The exit is a sharp left & is easily missed. If the chair started further down it would better serve not only the trails off the main mountain but also the trails that Kidderbrook used to service.
> 
> Even the location of the Ursa chair is screwed up with everyone having to take that narrow traverse coming from trails on that side of the mountain or the Amex chair. The old liftline would have been much better with only having the base starting a little further down.



Agreed on the SS lift. I understand that they wanted it to be a seamless transition from the Sun Bowl lift, but in doing so they made it a short lift that doesn't reach all the trails in the same way.

URSA is a little better, but yeah that traverse is very narrow. I'm not at Stratton often enough to see any crashes or injuries, but I'd bet that the traverse area sees quite a few crashes on busier weekends.


----------



## the_awesome (Oct 13, 2016)

Tomcat Triple at the Cat


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 13, 2016)

the_awesome said:


> Tomcat Triple at the Cat



I used to ride that all the time when they had the upper chair. Hated riding the belly beans. I have seen it open when there is a lot of wind at the top or the wind chill is very low and the top of the MTN is closed


----------



## ironhippy (Oct 13, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> I know many are not familiar but I don't think I've ever seen the t-bar on the backside of Mt. Sainte Anne open. There's a small but separate trail pod back there.



It runs, there is no snow making (and maybe no grooming) so they are at the mercy of the conditions (and maybe crowds).

I've used it a few times, but the terrain wasn't all that great, so I didn't stay.

They run the Tbar beside the north side chair during peak times.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 13, 2016)

Jully said:


> That seems dumb. Do they not bother to inspect it anymore? I thought I heard it was removed from the trail map.



Q did not like it and did not pay to have it inspected and ready to go.  I think that might have changed.  It is very windproof.  Best to have it on standby for those windy days.


----------



## Jully (Oct 13, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> I have seen it open when there is a lot of wind at the top or the wind chill is very low and the top of the MTN is closed



This. I've seen it open on a peak day once when the quad line was the longest I've ever seen it (just under 10 minutes).

They tend to have problems with the quad that are not wind related a few times a year and they also will open tomcat then too. 

It's a big shame that they got rid of the Catapult chair. It also would make them a great contender for the first open in the east if they had the chair and wanted to play that game. Not sure if they even would though.


----------



## Jully (Oct 13, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> Q did not like it and did not pay to have it inspected and ready to go.  I think that might have changed.  It is very windproof.  Best to have it on standby for those windy days.



Most mountains have a windproof backup. Very odd that Q did not care for that. Not too surprising though...


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 13, 2016)

Jully said:


> URSA is a little better, but yeah that traverse is very narrow. I'm not at Stratton often enough to see any crashes or injuries, but I'd bet that the traverse area sees quite a few crashes on busier weekends.


When they had the lower traverse open to Ursa it was much better since that was a straight shot to the chair. I actually broke my ankle & blew out my ACL a few years ago after passing by the upper traverse to take the lower traverse not knowing the lower traverse was closed. I took it anyway & hit a frozen water bar causing my injury. The trail looked good from above. I understand now why they closed the lower traverse because there was two way traffic at the bottom of the traverse with both ways often doing speed. They must of had a bad accident there at one time causing them to only make it a one way.


----------



## the_awesome (Oct 13, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> I used to ride that all the time when they had the upper chair. Hated riding the belly beans. I have seen it open when there is a lot of wind at the top or the wind chill is very low and the top of the MTN is closed



True, but sometimes even with wind hold on the T2B they will push you to Bobcat, especially mid-week. They did utilize it a few times early in the season last year on busy weekends when the trail count was low to offer access to the lower trail pods while they blew snow on Upper Polecat.

I never got to ride the jelly beans...but seeing the one at Moat it doesn't seem like I missed much. I know they built the HSQ to run as shallow as possible to avoid wind hold (which seems to mostly blow up the mountain). I have experienced more delays due to early am icing than anything.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 13, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> Hated riding the belly beans.


I assume by belly beans you're talking about the old gondola cars. I think they take the chairs off the HSQ during the summer & use the old gondola cars for scenic rides. If I'm wrong about my assumption excuse my ignorance as to what you were referencing.


----------



## Jully (Oct 13, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> I assume by belly beans you're talking about the old gondola cars. I think they take the chairs off the HSQ during the summer & use the old gondola cars for scenic rides. If I'm wrong about my assumption excuse my ignorance as to what you were referencing.



The belly beans are the old multicolored gondi cars. It was a 2 seater if I am not mistaken. First gondola in the US and not the most comfortable, fastest, or cleanest ride by the time it was removed in the late '90s. When they purchased the quad, they bought new, modern gondola cars for summer use.


----------



## Jully (Oct 13, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> When they had the lower traverse open to Ursa it was much better since that was a straight shot to the chair. I actually broke my ankle & blew out my ACL a few years ago after passing by the upper traverse to take the lower traverse not knowing the lower traverse was closed. I took it anyway & hit a frozen water bar causing my injury. The trail looked good from above. I understand now why they closed the lower traverse because there was two way traffic at the bottom of the traverse with both ways often doing speed. They must of had a bad accident there at one time causing them to only make it a one way.



That's the problem with traverses a lot of the time! You enter with a good amount of speed trying to get through and suddenly things are not as it seemed from above with either people or other obstacles in the way. 

You'd think, with a dangerous spot like that they would mark it better with lots of bright orange objects saying one way trail or something. Maybe it is better marked nowadays.


----------



## the_awesome (Oct 13, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> I assume by belly beans you're talking about the old gondola cars. I think they take the chairs off the HSQ during the summer & use the old gondola cars for scenic rides. If I'm wrong about my assumption excuse my ignorance as to what you were referencing.



Yes, they use gondolas in the summer/fall for scenic rides. The new T2B HSQ replaced the old one (jelly beans) around 97, you can see the old cabins around, most notably at Moat Mountain Brewery.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 13, 2016)

Jully said:


> This. I've seen it open on a peak day once when the quad line was the longest I've ever seen it (just under 10 minutes).
> 
> They tend to have problems with the quad that are not wind related a few times a year and they also will open tomcat then too.
> 
> It's a big shame that they got rid of the Catapult chair. It also would make them a great contender for the first open in the east if they had the chair and wanted to play that game. Not sure if they even would though.



I'm not sure they could have kept the Catapult chair because there wouldn't be the space after installing the high speed quad unless they widened the trail.  I suppose they could have moved it over to Lift Lion, but it probably would not be worth the expense as just an early and late season alternative. There's also not a lot of space for a bottom terminal and lift line waiting area where Lift Lion, Upper Catapult and Cat Track intersect.  It is my understanding that because the lift existed prior, the application process with the USFS would be much easier if they were to want to put a new upper mountain lift in someday. I'd rather see Bobcat chair replaced before that happened. 

Personally, if it's too windy to run the HSQ up top, I'm fine with sticking to Tomcat or Bobcat for the day.  Actually the more likely scenario is I just head over to Attitash instead.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 13, 2016)

the_awesome said:


> Yes, they use gondolas in the summer/fall for scenic rides. The new T2B HSQ replaced the old one (jelly beans) around 97, you can see the old cabins around, most notably at Moat Mountain Brewery.


I never rode the old gondola at Wildcat but did ride the old gondolas at both Sugarbush & Sugarloaf which appear to have been similar. I even forgot Wildcat had one.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 13, 2016)

Getting back to lifts that never run I recall both Mt. Sutton in Quebec & the Balsams in NH had old single post double chairs that I never seen them use the times I was there.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 13, 2016)

the_awesome said:


> Yes, they use gondolas in the summer/fall for scenic rides. The new T2B HSQ replaced the old one (jelly beans) around 97, you can see the old cabins around, most notably at Moat Mountain Brewery.



Yes meant Jelly beans missed typed


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 13, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> I never rode the old gondola at Wildcat but did ride the old gondolas at both Sugarbush & Sugarloaf which appear to have been similar. I even forgot Wildcat had one.



I think Wildcat closed theirs last. I did ride Sugarloaf's both when it was from the bottom then from the midpoint.


----------



## makimono (Oct 13, 2016)

the 2 person Wildcat Gondola was such a great spot to burn one down, especially if you got one of the rare purple cars, lately things just don't seem the same...

Vickery Triple @ Wachusett is rarely ever spinning


----------



## machski (Oct 13, 2016)

The OZ quad is open weekends/holidays 10-2.  Last season had miserable conditions on Oz terrain so it ran sparingly.  It also runs even midweek when the remainder of the west side lifts are down on windholds.
East Basin Double at Loon runs quite a bit midseason and holiday/weekends but they do shed that lift first (kind of redundant but makes lapping the basin trails easier).


----------



## Jully (Oct 13, 2016)

Assuming there's no lines at the North Peak Quad, I wonder if it is faster to lap that rather than the east basin double to get to those trails. Haven't ever tried it as I have not been at Loon on a weekend for awhile/seen the lift running.


----------



## chuckstah (Oct 13, 2016)

It is most definitely quicker to lap the N. Peak quad than the E. Basin, assuming no lines.  All you miss are the top sections of Angel St. and Dipper.  Not having lines on a weekend, however sounds rare.  I also haven't skied there on a weekend in a long time.


----------



## Rothski (Oct 13, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> I never rode the old gondola at Wildcat but did ride the old gondolas at both Sugarbush & Sugarloaf which appear to have been similar. I even forgot Wildcat had one.



The gondola's at both Wildcat and Sugarbush were made by Carlevaro-Savio. Sugarloaf was a different manufacturer. I rode the one at Sugarbush often before it was removed in 1983. The doors would vibrate open frequently and you had to hold them shut! It was long too, 9,300 feet. I remember that the operators would pull the cabin onto a launcher, rock the cabin back and push a button that would set it off and pull the cabin onto the moving line. You could always see them watching to make sure it grabbed the line properly.


----------



## Jully (Oct 13, 2016)

I really love a good old school detachable lift. I've heard Sugarloafs gondola described as a self assembly kit. It was an old PHB gondola. Had a lot of problems towards the end. A few cabins detached if I remember correctly.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 13, 2016)

Jully said:


> I really love a good old school detachable lift. I've heard Sugarloafs gondola described as a self assembly kit. It was an old PHB gondola. Had a lot of problems towards the end. A few cabins detached if I remember correctly.


It was the greatest lift in the northeast when it ran bottom to top. Especially in the spring when the snowfields were open.


----------



## doublediamond (Oct 14, 2016)

The new Wildcat gondola cabins did not come with the purchase of the HSQ. They came a few years after used from somewhere in Canada (Lake Louise maybe?).  That's why they are 4-person cabins despite that the line gauge could fit wider cabins. IIRC during that overlap era, the Gondola ran in the summer.


----------



## doublediamond (Oct 14, 2016)

Thompson Double at Big Squaw never runs at all.

I've never been to Stowe when the Toll House Double has run.

I've never seen the Lookout Triple at Cranmore run.

Don't only one of the Snowshed Doubles run?

Black Triple at Magic <... Ducks and covers>


----------



## canobie#1 (Oct 14, 2016)

^ Snowshed Double 2 was removed this off season in the replacement for a zip line. 

Look out triple runs on the weekends and other busy days. 

As long as there is coverage on toll house road then the double is open.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Oct 14, 2016)

Norway lift at A-basin. I've seen it turn only once in the nearly 10 years I've been going there.


----------



## Jully (Oct 14, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> It was the greatest lift in the northeast when it ran bottom to top. Especially in the spring when the snowfields were open.



It also let you lap the snowfields a heck of a lot easier than timberline. 


doublediamond said:


> The new Wildcat gondola cabins did not come with the purchase of the HSQ. They came a few years after used from somewhere in Canada (Lake Louise maybe?).  That's why they are 4-person cabins despite that the line gauge could fit wider cabins. IIRC during that overlap era, the Gondola ran in the summer.



They did keep the gondola running for the late 90s during the first years of the quad. I remember being very confused by that.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 14, 2016)

doublediamond said:


> Thompson Double at Big Squaw never runs at all.
> 
> I've never been to Stowe when the Toll House Double has run.
> 
> ...



I have ridden the Toll House double only because I was staying at a condo over there a few years back - no other reason to ski over there really

I have ridden the Lookout triple but haven't been there in 3 or 4 years

I have been to Magic when only the black was running

Skifastr:
Both times I have been to A-basin the Norway lift was running. Both times on a Sunday with no real crowd to speak of. (almost mis-typed it as Skifatr)


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 14, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> It was the greatest lift in the northeast when it ran bottom to top. Especially in the spring when the snowfields were open.



even when it started half way up you could lap most of the snowfields and didn't have to ski the flats back to the bottom


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 14, 2016)

doublediamond said:


> Don't only one of the Snowshed Doubles run?


There is only one Snowshed double now. They removed one this summer. Most of the towers are still there though. I believe they use one of the towers for the starting platform of their zip line.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Oct 14, 2016)

dlague said:


> Burke - Willoughby Quad
> 
> It is one the trail map but since they put the new one in it is never used even on peak days.  They should just sell it!



Update and "move" to East Bowl someday...   :wink:


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Oct 14, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> I have ridden the Toll House double only because I was staying at a condo over there a few years back - no other reason to ski over there really
> 
> I have ridden the Lookout triple but haven't been there in 3 or 4 years
> 
> ...



Was the other summit lift (leewanay or something like that?) turning at the time? 

And I appreciate not misspelling my username!


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Oct 14, 2016)

The Sugarbush North to South Connector Lift.  I know it runs sometimes, but not all that often.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 14, 2016)

skifastr said:


> Was the other summit lift (leewanay or something like that?) turning at the time?
> 
> And I appreciate not misspelling my username!



Yes the lenawee was running.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 14, 2016)

jimmywilson69 said:


> The Sugarbush North to South Connector Lift.  I know it runs sometimes, but not all that often.


That's actually changed in the past couple of years. It runs pretty much everyday now if they have enough snow for rescue & weather permitting.


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 14, 2016)

jimmywilson69 said:


> The Sugarbush North to South Connector Lift.  I know it runs sometimes, but not all that often.



Ran every weekend prior to past few years, now most days.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Oct 14, 2016)

I guess I've been unlucky to see it running.  Its honestly almost as easy to take the shuttle or drive to between them.


----------



## Jully (Oct 14, 2016)

jimmywilson69 said:


> I guess I've been unlucky to see it running.  Its honestly almost as easy to take the shuttle or drive to between them.



I personally find the shuttle more of a hassle because you have to go all the way down to the Lincoln base and then back up the GMX at Ellen. The ride versus drive time is the same, but the whole ordeal takes about 30 minutes versus the lift!


----------



## Whitey (Oct 14, 2016)

Newpylong said:


> Ran every weekend prior to past few years, now most days.



Not sure if I agree with the "now most days" comment.   I think they mostly just run it on weekends and holidays.   I was at SB for a couple of mid-week days last winter and it was never running.     

But then again, that may have had to do with last winter being an awful one for skiing and the mid-week days I was there the place was a ghost town and the snow conditions were awful.     Given the # of skiers who were there those days, it really wouldn't have made any sense to run it.   

Maybe I should start a "last winter was so bad" thread and post "that they never ran the sliderbrook chair mid week" . . .


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 14, 2016)

Was there enough snow under the lift the days you were there?  That may have been the cause for closure. As steamboat pointed out, they won't run it if there's not enough snow underneath it to carry out rescues if it breaks down.


----------



## Whitey (Oct 14, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Was there enough snow under the lift the days you were there?  That may have been the cause for closure. As steamboat pointed out, they won't run it if there's not enough snow underneath it to carry out rescues if it breaks down.



Probably not.   There wasn't enough decent snow on the trails, so unlikely there was any under the sliderbrook chair.     Last winter sucked


----------



## cdskier (Oct 14, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Was there enough snow under the lift the days you were there?  That may have been the cause for closure. As steamboat pointed out, they won't run it if there's not enough snow underneath it to carry out rescues if it breaks down.



Exactly...last year there was often not enough snow under there. The official schedule now the past 2-3 years at Sugarbush is that the Slidebrook chair will run every day as long as temps are above 5? degrees and as long as there is sufficient snowpack on the service roads into the slide brook area and under the chair to get equipment in there in case of a lift issue/evac.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 15, 2016)

Ran the two midweek days I skied there last year. Then again the mountain was 100% open too. Gotta love the Bush.


----------



## delco714 (Oct 15, 2016)

Timberline at sugarloaf

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## skiMEbike (Oct 18, 2016)

delco714 said:


> Timberline at sugarloaf



Ahhhh....Have to disagree with that one.


----------



## Jully (Oct 18, 2016)

skiMEbike said:


> Ahhhh....Have to disagree with that one.





delco714 said:


> Timberline at sugarloaf
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk



This really depends on the definition of 'never open.' If a few days a week defines never open, then yes, timberline can fall into this category especially in January and February. 

While it is highly weather dependent, Timberline is certainly open more than it is not especially in the gentler months. When you think about lifts like the Top Notch Double at Attitash or the World Cup Triple at WV before it was moved which ran max 4 days a _season_, then Timberline certainly does not fall anywhere near that category.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 18, 2016)

Jully said:


> This really depends on the definition of 'never open.' If a few days a week defines never open, then yes, timberline can fall into this category especially in January and February.
> 
> While it is highly weather dependent, Timberline is certainly open more than it is not especially in the gentler months. When you think about lifts like the Top Notch Double at Attitash or the World Cup Triple at WV before it was moved which ran max 4 days a _season_, then Timberline certainly does not fall anywhere near that category.



Timberline has been open 3 out of the last 4 times I was there - all in March. they day it wasn't saved the powder for the next day...


----------



## Jully (Oct 18, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> Timberline has been open 3 out of the last 4 times I was there - all in March. they day it wasn't saved the powder for the next day...



Exactly. Its open most days in March, really starting in late February until close its open 75-90% of the time.


----------



## ss20 (Oct 18, 2016)

I don't think the summit triple chair at Jiminy Peak has ran for a couple seasons now.  Last year reasons were pretty obvious why not but the year before it was a great winter and I don't remember seeing it spin on the couple days I was there.  It's very redundant with the six-pack but it's worth it if you don't want to hike out of that little basin by the hotel.  I know it used to run most Saturdays peak season.  Heard it's supposed to get replaced with a hsq but that's an old rumor.


----------



## Jully (Oct 18, 2016)

ss20 said:


> I don't think the summit triple chair at Jiminy Peak has ran for a couple seasons now.  Last year reasons were pretty obvious why not but the year before it was a great winter and I don't remember seeing it spin on the couple days I was there.  It's very redundant with the six-pack but it's worth it if you don't want to hike out of that little basin by the hotel.  I know it used to run most Saturdays peak season.  Heard it's supposed to get replaced with a hsq but that's an old rumor.



An HSQ and a HS6? That would be quite something though I suppose that is what Mt Snow has as well.


----------



## skiMEbike (Oct 18, 2016)

Jully said:


> Exactly. Its open most days in March, really starting in late February until close its open 75-90% of the time.



Or to look at it another way...Timberline is open when you have the following:   Snow on the summit and the unload area (typical years January thru mid to late April) with sustained winds speeds less than 35-38 mph.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 18, 2016)

Not an expert on Sugarloaf. In fact I've only skied there once after they took out the Gondi & put Timberline in. Skied there many times before. Last time I skied there was the last year of ASC. About 6-7 years ago I think. Last time there was in the beginning of April. They received over 2ft. of snow the first day I was there. Out of the four days I skied Timberline was open one day. Wasn't because of windholds either, wind didn't even blow when it snowed. That's my limited experience with Timberline.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 18, 2016)

ss20 said:


> I don't think the summit triple chair at Jiminy Peak has ran for a couple seasons now.  Last year reasons were pretty obvious why not but the year before it was a great winter and I don't remember seeing it spin on the couple days I was there.  It's very redundant with the six-pack but it's worth it if you don't want to hike out of that little basin by the hotel.  I know it used to run most Saturdays peak season.  Heard it's supposed to get replaced with a hsq but that's an old rumor.



I rode it a weekday 3 seasons ago after a decent snowfall. 

It is painfully slow in addition to being redundant.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 19, 2016)

JimG. said:


> I rode it a weekday 3 seasons ago after a decent snowfall.
> 
> It is painfully slow in addition to being redundant.



The summit triple at Jiminy was painfully slow even when it was first installed roughly 30yrs ago now!!! 

The scary thing is that that triple at the time of installation was a noted speed improvement over the old center pole Mueller double with wrap around the side safety bars!! You practically needed a calendar to measure the ride time on that one!!


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 19, 2016)

In grade school we used to go to Jiminy Mid-Week and I hated how they always ran the Triple and not the Exhibition chair. The Ex chair really moved. Triple is brutal.


----------



## skixc2 (Oct 20, 2016)

Couple others I just thought of:
Whitney's Inn/Moody's Run J-Bar at Black (NH)
The Village Double at Ragged  -- Is that thing even still functional?


----------



## Jully (Oct 20, 2016)

skixc2 said:


> The Village Double at Ragged  -- Is that thing even still functional?



I remember it ran a few seasons a go. I believe it has one speed. Certainly a relic, but it should still be operational!


----------



## dlague (Oct 20, 2016)

skixc2 said:


> Couple others I just thought of:
> Whitney's Inn/Moody's Run J-Bar at Black (NH)
> The Village Double at Ragged  -- Is that thing even still functional?





Jully said:


> I remember it ran a few seasons a go. I believe it has one speed. Certainly a relic, but it should still be operational!



I have been on it before, I think a couple years ago now with our nephew who is not a very good skier!  If it is not busy ten it does not run, but if there are lot of people then it runs!  Not much ban for the buck IMO but might be worth it for beginners and intermediates.


----------



## soposkier (Oct 20, 2016)

skixc2 said:


> Couple others I just thought of:
> Whitney's Inn/Moody's Run J-Bar at Black (NH)
> The Village Double at Ragged  -- Is that thing even still functional?




Rode the village double a few years ago ( I want to say the last year of the spear triple).  The line for the 6 pack was too long and I was too lazy to walk to the triple from the lodge, so the double was a nice option.


----------



## dlague (Oct 20, 2016)

soposkier said:


> Rode the village double a few years ago ( I want to say the last year of the spear triple).  The line for the 6 pack was too long and I was too lazy to walk to the triple from the lodge, so the double was a nice option.



That is generally a nice way over to the Spear lift.


----------



## Jully (Oct 20, 2016)

dlague said:


> That is generally a nice way over to the Spear lift.



The spear lift is hardly a walk!! I suppose I did ski Sugarloaf for the past 6 years or so though...


----------



## dlague (Oct 20, 2016)

Jully said:


> The spear lift is hardly a walk!! I suppose I did ski Sugarloaf for the past 6 years or so though...



Not far to walk at all when you consider the walk at Gunstock.  But when I feel lazy, I feel lazy!


----------



## Jully (Oct 20, 2016)

Gunstock is another tough walk, especially all the way to the Tiger lift!


----------



## dlague (Oct 20, 2016)

Jully said:


> Gunstock is another tough walk, especially all the way to the Tiger lift!



Which is one of the two choices from the lodge at night!


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 20, 2016)

dlague said:


> Which is one of the two choices from the lodge at night!



They no longer run Ramrod at night? The two times I've been night skiing there it's been running. Id boot up at the Stockade Lodge and take the Ramrod up to ski down lower Tiger to the triple.  I've always thought they should extend and realign the lift down closer to the lodge. The run-out would suck getting there, but I think it would improve the overall experience.

Anyway you slice it though, Gunstock has the worst lift setup anywhere in terms of easy access from the base lodge to the lifts. Sugarloaf is pretty bad as well.  Only Whiffletree and the short beginner lift are convenient there.


----------



## dlague (Oct 20, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> They no longer run Ramrod at night? The two times I've been night skiing there it's been running. Id boot up at the Stockade Lodge and take the Ramrod up to ski down lower Tiger to the triple.  I've always thought they should extend and realign the lift down closer to the lodge. The run-out would suck getting there, but I think it would improve the overall experience.
> 
> Anyway you slice it though, Gunstock has the worst lift setup anywhere in terms of easy access from the base lodge to the lifts. Sugarloaf is pretty bad as well.  Only Whiffletree and the short beginner lift are convenient there.



Ramrod still runs at night but I never use the Penny Pitou lift so Tiger is one of the two choices IMO


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 20, 2016)

dlague said:


> Ramrod still runs at night but I never use the Penny Pitou lift so Tiger is one of the two choices IMO



I guess when you said two choices I was thinking Tiger and Pistol chairs. That's why I was asking if they no longer run Ramrod.  I too wouldn't ski off the Penny.


----------



## dlague (Oct 20, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I guess when you said two choices I was thinking Tiger and Pistol chairs. That's why I was asking if they no longer run Ramrod.  I too wouldn't ski off the Penny.



Now Pistol would be a real hike!  I was not counting that one because that is absolutely too far.


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Oct 22, 2016)

Long Haul at Montage is damn rare, and it's the only top to bottom one there.


----------



## Rushski (Oct 26, 2016)

I ski mostly weekdays (specifically Fridays) and there are always a lot of shorter, older lifts that rarely open.  

Sure they have them turning on weekends...


----------



## ExtremeRyan (Nov 24, 2016)

The double lift at Stowe seems to always be closed, it doesn't really matter because you can access all the same stuff with the quad though.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 25, 2016)

I don't think I ever saw the Devils fiddle quad run in the 50 something visits I had to K between 93-07, including Christmas and Presidents' Day. Did that lift ever actually spin?


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 25, 2016)

Quite often back in the day pre K1 and Canyon quad.  Bear was much busier back then.  

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 25, 2016)

Up until the end of ASC it ran yearly albeit very rarely.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 25, 2016)

I remember skiing OL and then skating over to the Devil's Fiddle Quad to avoid the huge line at the BMQ.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 25, 2016)

Yup or take Space Walk over.  It was a weird study in crowd dynamics. Huge lines on BMQ and ski on at the DFQ just a short skate away

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 25, 2016)

There were some nice lines and usually a few kickers below the cutover, so I always skied ol to the bottom.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## jmgard (Nov 30, 2016)

I've never seen Ego Alley at Mt. Snow open, though I have only started skiing there since the Bluebird was put in. Sundance is pretty rare too, I've never seen it spinning myself but I try to avoid that place on Saturdays.


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 30, 2016)

Those two spin every busy weekend.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Nov 30, 2016)

skiNEwhere said:


> I don't think I ever saw the Devils fiddle quad run in the 50 something visits I had to K between 93-07, including Christmas and Presidents' Day. Did that lift ever actually spin?



I don't ski Kton too often but I remember doing a day trip there one weekend in mid Jan (not MLK) of either 2006 or 07 and finding it running. I just had a hunch that it could well be my last time riding that lift so I took a bunch photos, which I'm glad I have now. Wish I had done the same for the SRT!!


----------



## drjeff (Nov 30, 2016)

jmgard said:


> I've never seen Ego Alley at Mt. Snow open, though I have only started skiing there since the Bluebird was put in. Sundance is pretty rare too, I've never seen it spinning myself but I try to avoid that place on Saturdays.





Newpylong said:


> Those two spin every busy weekend.



Ego spins most Saturdays once there's snow on Ego Alley so the race team can lap both Ego and/or Charlie's Chase without having to wait in the typical lines on Canyon, Grand Summit or Bluebird - my kids probably ride it 50 times a season for training purposes

Sundance they've scaled back it's operations the last few years and hasn't run as often as Ego (maybe 75% of the time) - too bad as it services a solid pod of terrain, especially if High Traverse over to South Bowl is open and there's no race training on South Bowl. Saves having to catch a lift out of the main base area (and the usual lines there on a weekend) and is often worth the typically cold, and often windy ride.

It will be interesting to see if these 2 lifts are run more this coming season if the crowds are up because of all the new Explorer and other Peak pass product holders that now include Mount Snow that didn't before.

Anecdotally, last weekend when I was skiing Mount Snow on Friday and Monday, 4 out of the 10 times I rode the Bluebird, I was sharing my bubble with new passholders who had never been to Mount Snow before (usually easy to tell when they need some instruction on how the bubbles go down and then aren't aware that they automatically open ;-) ), which I haven't seen percentage wise since the 2nd or 3rd season that the Bluebird was running....


----------



## cdskier (Nov 30, 2016)

skifastr said:


> I don't ski Kton too often but I remember doing a day trip there one weekend in mid Jan (not MLK) of either 2006 or 07 and finding it running. I just had a hunch that it could well be my last time riding that lift so I took a bunch photos, which I'm glad I have now. Wish I had done the same for the SRT!!



Always so strange riding the SRT (or looking at SRT pics) and not seeing a return line next to you!


----------



## jmgard (Nov 30, 2016)

drjeff said:


> Ego spins most Saturdays once there's snow on Ego Alley so the race team can lap both Ego and/or Charlie's Chase without having to wait in the typical lines on Canyon, Grand Summit or Bluebird - my kids probably ride it 50 times a season for training purposes
> 
> Sundance they've scaled back it's operations the last few years and hasn't run as often as Ego (maybe 75% of the time) - too bad as it services a solid pod of terrain, especially if High Traverse over to South Bowl is open and there's no race training on South Bowl. Saves having to catch a lift out of the main base area (and the usual lines there on a weekend) and is often worth the typically cold, and often windy ride.
> 
> ...



I was at Snow this past Saturday... I have never seen the Bluebird stop and start so much. I definitely agree that there are way more new skiers because of the new Peak Pass system (I have one myself this year after having the Double Down (RIP) last year).  I'm gonna do my best to stick to midweek as the 30-40 min wait for the Bluebird in November may be a sign of insane crowds this year.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 30, 2016)

jmgard said:


> I was at Snow this past Saturday... I have never seen the Bluebird stop and start so much. I definitely agree that there are way more new skiers because of the new Peak Pass system (I have one myself this year after having the Double Down (RIP) last year).  I'm gonna do my best to stick to midweek as the 30-40 min wait for the Bluebird in November may be a sign of insane crowds this year.



Apparently some of last Saturday's line (I was up at the world cup race at Killington on Saturday so i only heard of the line size via friends who skied Mount Snow on Saturday) was 3 fold, #1 - the "newbie Bluebird wow factor" - the stop and stare, rather than move to the load line thing and then the immediate criss cross across the tips/tails of one's chairmates at the top factor, #2 - there was some issue with one of the lift sensors that kept tripping and causing the lift to stop until the debugged the computer code, and #3 - management, because of the limited acreage of open terrain, was limiting uphill capacity by not running additional lifts - early season issues....


----------



## Jully (Nov 30, 2016)

jmgard said:


> the *30-40 min* wait for the Bluebird



Excuse me what!?!


----------



## jmgard (Nov 30, 2016)

Jully said:


> Excuse me what!?!



It was rough. There were only 2 ways down the main face so I guess opening Grand Summit or Canyon would overload them and screw up the snow.  However Freefall was open on the North face and had great soft bumps and no lift lines...


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Nov 30, 2016)

cdskier said:


> Always so strange riding the SRT (or looking at SRT pics) and not seeing a return line next to you!
> 
> View attachment 21115



Absolutely! Also the strangeness of only one side of the line above you when skiing jug. I always thought it would be neat to ride down that side. 

I was very young the first time I rode that chair and I kind of remember sort of wondering if it was some twilight zone-ish one way chair to nowhere. It was a very low visibility day. It made sense after passing the mid station.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 14, 2017)

Bump

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## tnt1234 (Oct 16, 2017)

cdskier said:


> Always so strange riding the SRT (or looking at SRT pics) and not seeing a return line next to you!
> 
> View attachment 21115



Is that the lift with a 45 degree turn in the middle?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 16, 2017)

tnt1234 said:


> Is that the lift with a 45 degree turn in the middle?


Yes or should I say was.

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 17, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> I think Wildcat closed theirs last. I did ride Sugarloaf's both when it was from the bottom then from the midpoint.



Of the 4-5 times I've been to Sugarloaf, the gondola was only open ONCE, and for half a day. This was after it was chopped in half and ran from the mid-station to the peak. Not sure if this was due to choice, but when I skied by there it sounded like a dam autoshop inside, leading me to believe it had quite a few mechanical problems.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 17, 2017)

Even though this is on the West Coast, I have to add chair 5 at Loveland. That's the lift that passes over US-6 (Loveland pass). I'm pretty sure that chair has not spun once in the last 10 years. It's been removed from the trailmap, even though the chair is there in its entirety.


----------



## Jully (Oct 17, 2017)

skiNEwhere said:


> Of the 4-5 times I've been to Sugarloaf, the gondola was only open ONCE, and for half a day. This was after it was chopped in half and ran from the mid-station to the peak. Not sure if this was due to choice, but when I skied by there it sounded like a dam autoshop inside, leading me to believe it had quite a few mechanical problems.



It was a self assembly gondola that definitely had its fair share of mechanical problems at the end!


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Oct 17, 2017)

Lots of mentions of the killington SRT here. Does anyone have pictures or even just stories from when that chair still officially had the midstation?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 17, 2017)

Jully said:


> It was a self assembly gondola that definitely had its fair share of mechanical problems at the end!



Self-assembly.....? So like a big erector set the lift mechs put together themselves? :blink:


----------



## ss20 (Oct 17, 2017)

skiNEwhere said:


> Self-assembly.....? So like a big erector set the lift mechs put together themselves? :blink:



Most likely.  Preston Smith has talked about assembling lift towers upside down by accident.  Chairlift.org has a quick blurb on one of the chairs at Butternut where the mechanics had to learn enough Italian to figure out how to put the thing together.  

From my understanding, in days of old lifts were surveyed by the mountain or local crew and then the survey was sent to the manufacturer and they shipped the pieces over.  Of course things were much much less complicated then mechanically.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Oct 18, 2017)

SkiingInABlueDream said:


> Lots of mentions of the killington SRT here. Does anyone have pictures or even just stories from when that chair still officially had the midstation?



Wow.I was looking around for answer to your question and I came upon this link.It has a video from the chair as is goes around the bullwheels where the midstation was.But what I either forgot or didnt see here was that K is installing a new South Ridge lift for next year.


----------



## ceo (Oct 18, 2017)

In The Story of Sugarloaf by John Christie, he talks about how the build instructions for the gondola were all in German, so the factory sent over one of their techs to help them with it... who didn't speak any English.


----------



## Jully (Oct 18, 2017)

ceo said:


> In The Story of Sugarloaf by John Christie, he talks about how the build instructions for the gondola were all in German, so the factory sent over one of their techs to help them with it... who didn't speak any English.



Precisely. And locals were hired to install the lift with Christie leading it. None of them had ever installed anything close to a 6000 foot long gondola (or however long it was).


----------

